# military medals you have received



## Veteran`s son (24 Jul 2003)

Hello everyone:

I am wondering what military medals the members of this forum have received?

Also, some of the members have spoken of serving in Bosnia, I believe.

Which medal is awarded for service in Bosnia?

Again, your replies would be appreciated!


----------



## Bzzliteyr (24 Jul 2003)

As you can see by my signature, I served in Bosnia in 93-94.  This entitled me to the UNPROFOR medal and later on, the Canadian Peacekeeping Service Medal.  While I was there I served at the Backovici/Drin hospital which earned me the Commendation you see below.

Bzz


----------



## MG34 (25 Jul 2003)

I have racked up a few myself

Gulf War Service medal
UNPROFOR (2)
KFOR 
UNDOF(2)
CPSM
CD
SSM (NATO)
Wound Stripe (Sarajevo 1992)

The thing is all that and $1.25 will get you a coffee at Tim Hortons and not much else


----------



## Bzzliteyr (25 Jul 2003)

Really? A medium is only $1.15 here!!


----------



## Sundborg (25 Jul 2003)

I‘ve received a couple from Cadets:

Legion Medal of Excellence
Lord Strathcona Medal


----------



## Spr.Earl (25 Jul 2003)

NATO Peace keeping Medal Bosnia 97(IFORintoSFOR) 
CPSM
CD with bar
QGJM(Don‘t know why?Never got caught I guess   )
CO‘s commandation and verious ata boy letter‘s.
(Do they count?LOL!)

MG34,just curious,how did you get the Gulf War Service gong?Protection force for the pecker checker‘s?


----------



## Michael Dorosh (25 Jul 2003)

I‘ve got the CD, and was awarded the rank of Henchman in the Clan of the Gallant Canadians.


----------



## MG34 (26 Jul 2003)

The Gulf War medal was for guarding an airfield in Qatar,wooohooo!!!!fun wow


----------



## Spr.Earl (26 Jul 2003)

Ah the life of an infantier.
Boredem or shear terror!


----------



## Argyll_2347 (30 Jul 2003)

Cadet medals sometimes don‘t mean anything.  More of a political thing than what one would think.  This may not be the case for your corps, but in my old corps and many others I have seen, it was certainly the case.

11 years until my CD (hopefully)!


----------



## noneck (31 Jul 2003)

UNPROFOR Op Harmony Roto 2
       CPSM
       Golden Jubilee
       CIC Commendation (Medak Pocket)


----------



## Art Johnson (31 Jul 2003)

Interesting to see the mention of a wound stripe, tell us more. I lost a leg and part of an elbow with the 1st Bn RCR in Korea and wasn‘t issued a wound stripe.  Pro Patria


----------



## MG34 (31 Jul 2003)

I am not too sure when they started reissueing the Wound Stripe,I got mine for getting shot in the leg Sarejevo Airport in 1992 Op Harmony Roto 0,on that tour I beleive at least 4 others were wounded as well with Wound Stripes being issued as well.I got mine 4 years after the fact in 1996,and some others were issues them in the 1993,1994/5 tours as well I am sure there are more out there as well.


----------



## D.A. Stolovitch (31 Jul 2003)

MG34:

The Wound Stripe, our traditional badge to honour soldiers wounded in action, disappeared with Unification and the Green Suit that Mr. Hellyer gave us.  It reappeared in the early 1990s, I believe right around the same time that the VC was reinstated into the Canadian Honours system.

I do not recall the exact year this happened, but ‘92 or ‘93 seems about right.  I believe that the reason was that the powers-that-be realised that with the operations in FRY, Canadian soldiers were going to be WIA, and there was no official way to recognise/honour them.  Unlike our Yank Allies with the Purple Heart, the Wound Stripe was the traditional way that the Armies of the British Commonwealth recognised soldiers who had actually shed their blood in defence of the nation.  

If the Wound Stripe was reinstated in ‘92 or ‘93, it would have taken the NDHQ staff some time to work out who was entitled to receive this award.  You may remember that NDHQ‘s records of Canadian casualties (WIA) in the early ‘90s were less than accurate/complete - Capt Kennedy, the original Editor of LFCA‘s Army Newspaper, The Garrison, wrote an article on this.  This may explain why it took so long for you to receive the award.

Perhaps Michael Dorosh or someone else on this Forum can give us a more exact date for the reinstatement of the Wound Stripe?

As to the original question, I have a CD.

Regards,


----------



## John Nayduk (1 Aug 2003)

CPSM
UNTAG (Namibia 1989, ROTO 0)
UNPORFOR (Bosnia 1994/95, ROTO 4)
CD
HOStJ


----------



## The_Falcon (4 Aug 2003)

Another Recce Guy, I am member of St. John, i haven‘t heard of the Grade H.O.St.J, did you mean O.St.J.


----------



## muskrat89 (4 Aug 2003)

I have a CD, and to be honest - I am not sure where it is. Packed in a box in the garage, I suspect. I also have a couple that I made myself - the accompanying scrolls are signed by General Windwolfe


----------



## Veteran`s son (21 Dec 2003)

Hello everyone:

Thought that I would mention this topic again to see if anyone else would like to reply.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (21 Dec 2003)

SWASM, CPSM, CD, and the Yugo medal.


----------



## axeman (24 Dec 2003)

SWASM, CPSM, CD, UNPROFOR ,SFOR CinC 
cold bored  hot and heavy its all the same its all in how you see yourself  
 :fifty:


----------



## Veterans son (18 Oct 2004)

Hello everyone:

I thought that I would mention this thread again.
Thank you again for any replies!


----------



## 1feral1 (18 Oct 2004)

I only have two, the CD (1988) and 125 (1992), plus I will be recieving a 3rd, The Defence of Australia Medal, which is coming out in the near future.

All peacetime medals, but they are mine!

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## the 48th regulator (19 Oct 2004)

UNPROFOR
PEACEKEEPING MEDAL
C.D
WOUND STRIPE

tess


----------



## marshall sl (19 Oct 2004)

CPSM
 UNEF 2
 Queens Golden Jubilee
 CD
And I recieve the Corrections Exemplary Service Medal  (min 20yrs) in November


----------



## Storm (19 Oct 2004)

Ok, I feel a bit young and ignorant here.   :-[ 

Never even heard of the wound stripe before. I was under the impression that CF members didn't get jack for being wounded. Anyone have a description for the wearing of, or possibly even a picture of it?


----------



## casca (19 Oct 2004)

I have the following:
Gulf/Kuwait Medal
SSM/ NATO bar


----------



## axeman (19 Oct 2004)

its a stripe and you only get it if it was an enemy action   tha caused these wounds  it goes on the sleeve of you r deu tunic  .. right by your trade badge ......  theres a few guys that have them here they could be better to help you then i


----------



## PPCLI Guy (19 Oct 2004)

Beleive it or not, this summer I received the Georgia Meritorious Sevice Medal from the State of Georgia...

Not that I can wear it.


----------



## childs56 (19 Oct 2004)

Former Yugo NATO metal and the CPSM.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (19 Oct 2004)

Gulf/Kuwait (Op Friction 1990/91)
CPSM (Op Augmentation 2000)
SWASM (Op Apollo 2002)
CD


----------



## the 48th regulator (20 Oct 2004)

I received the wound stripe from my injuries when I served in the FRY. Our C.O at the time knew of the implementation of the stripe, and recommended my mate, and I to for the stripe. We were some of the first to received it (Injured 31/12/2004, and received it in 95). 

It is not like the American Purple heart in that you wear it like a medal ( those that are more familiar with medals and orders may explain better than I can why that is) anyways, Mine is worn on my sleeve.

It is Gold with a black border, I will scan mine and upload it for all to see.

tess


----------



## squealiox (12 Apr 2005)

i got a unficyp medal for doing a cyprus tour,
then the cpsm for getting my first medal.
does this mean i can expect to get another medal for getting the second medal, and so on and so on?


----------



## Sandbag (13 Apr 2005)

Heh PPCLI Guy,
I got you beat on that one, received the ROK Presidential Unit Citation as part of the unit here 1 Oct 03, even with the accompanying grip and grin from Gen Laporte..oh yeah can't wear it, but it sure looks pretty.
Cheers
Sandbag


----------



## Shannon (13 Apr 2005)

CPSM
UNPROFOR(Bosnia)
SWASM


----------



## Kat Stevens (13 Apr 2005)

CD (1st clasp)
UNPROFOR (Vukovar... yay 41 Independent Field Sqn)
SFOR
CPSM
SSM (NATO)
Queens Jubilee (being presented next week by my beloved ex-Regiment)


----------



## aesop081 (13 Apr 2005)

UNPROFOR
KFOR 
CPSM
CD


----------



## MCpl Burtoo (13 Apr 2005)

Here is a link about wound stripe.................

http://www.forces.gc.ca/hr/cfpn/engraph/11_03/11_03_wound_e.asp


I have a CD, CFPM, SFOR x 2 (Bosnia), Non-Article 5 (Bosnia). Would have been just as happy to have gotten a 3 for my medal then a separate medal....


----------



## Michael Dorosh (13 Apr 2005)

There is some info on the Wound Stripe at my site also - click insignia on the left hand frame, then scroll down.  http://www.canadiansoldiers.com


----------



## Sub_Guy (13 Apr 2005)

CPSM

INTERFET

 Pales in comparison to some of the people on here


----------



## Kat Stevens (13 Apr 2005)

You did the time, wear 'em with pride, you earned 'em... 

CHIMO, Kat


----------



## marshall sl (13 Apr 2005)

No it does not, You stepped up to the plate so to speak and did your bit!


----------



## the 48th regulator (13 Apr 2005)

Right on thanks for the info on the wound stripe!

Here is my question, I am pretty much retired now, and wear a regimental blazer with the crest on the breast pocket, do I wear my stripe on that?

dileas

tess

BTW Micheal, excellent excellent site!! I've surfed it from time to time, and must commend on the shear amount of info, and work you have put into it!


----------



## Michael Dorosh (13 Apr 2005)

Wish I had more time to devote to it, Tess, certainly the subject matter deserves it.  I certainly appreciate the feedback.

If you ever have the desire to put together photos/bio I would love to put your story up on the site, as I did with Art Johnson.

To the matter at hand:

I think it would be unusual to wear the wound stripe on your blazer - but i doubt anyone would have the balls to tell you to take it off, either!

It's unfortunate it doesn't have the status of a Decoration.


----------



## the 48th regulator (13 Apr 2005)

cheers Michael,

I would be honored!!  Art is someone many many many of the lads in the regiment, and I am sure here, have looked up to.  A true Highlander and soldier.

We should talk, as I would love to add a bio to your site.

Now that I think of it, I guess you are right about the blazer, it would make it look a bit gawdy.

dileas

tess


----------



## Blakey (13 Apr 2005)

Well, true to my word, ive changed my avatar.


----------



## PJ D-Dog (14 Apr 2005)

Ok, this is really ironic but I'll share my medals....when I was in the CF I got none...no deployments and not enough time for my CD (10 months short).  As a Marine, I have three medals:  National Defense Service Medal (aka the fire watch ribbon), my Good Conduct Medal (given for every three years of undetected crime-like a CD but you don't have to wait as long) and the Global War on Terrorism Service Medal (given to everyone during this time of crisis-not to be confused with the global war on terrorism expeditionary medal, given to those who went to Iraq).

The irony of it all is that I only have four years in the Marines and no deployments.  Amusing at times.

PJ D-Dog


----------



## Bartok5 (14 Apr 2005)

UNFICYP (Cyprus 1990)
SFOR (Bosnia 1997)
SWASM w/ Afghan Bar (Afghanistan 2002)
CD 1 (22 years of service)
CFPSM (Freebie for Cyprus & Bosnia)
U.S. Army Bronze Star for Merit (Freebie - Afghanistan 2002)
CinC Commendation (Freebie - Afghanistan 2002)

I consider multiple medals/commendations awarded for a single deployment to be "freebies".  Given their largely redundant nature, I don't assign much personal importance to those....

Cheers,

Mark C


----------



## Matt_Fisher (14 Apr 2005)

I'm pretty much in the same boat as PJ D-Dog.

No CF service or campaign medals, however in a period of 4 years in the Marines I've so far been awarded:

Selected Marine Corps Reserve Medal (3 years service in the Marine reserve, kind of an abbreviated timespan CD)
National Defense Service Medal (served during the time of war)
Global War on Terrorism, Expeditionary Medal (for service in Iraq in 2003)
Armed Forces Reserve Medal with 'M' device (for service in a reserve unit that was mobilized during a time of war, Iraq 2003)
Presidential Unit Citation-Naval (Awarded to 1st MEF for service in Iraq)
Sea Service Deployment (for service outside of the US for a period of 3 months or longer)

I also rate, but have not yet been awarded:
Global War on Terrorism, Service Medal
Iraq Campaign Medal


----------



## DELTADOG13 (17 Apr 2005)

:bullet:
I've been awarded in my 12 odd years the following:

NATO PEACEKEEPING SERVICE MEDAL BOSNIA 1998 OP PALLADIUM  ;D
NATO PEACEKEEPING SERVICE MEDAL KOSOVO 1999-2000 OP KINETIC  :-[
CANADIAN PEACEKEEPER SERVICE MEDAL  
GENERAL CAMPAIGN STAR AFGHANISTAN 2003 OP ATHENA  :blotto:
SOUTH WEST ASIA SERVICE MEDAL AFGHANISTAN 2003- 2004 OP ARCHER  :threat:

Still waiting on my US Army Commendation Medal  :crybaby: for service at the CLJ in Kabul.
Soon to be awarded my CD for 12 years of undetected crime.  :mg:


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (18 Apr 2005)

SWASM
CPSM
SFOR x 2
QGJM
CinC Commendation


----------

